

Has the Recession Doomed Cleantech Startups? - sprinkle
http://earthandindustry.com/2012/01/has-the-recession-doomed-cleantech-startups/

======
techverde
I hope not. Investing in clean tech is one thing that could put us on a path
OUT of the recession...

